
Show HN: Condor - Fast Sorting Framework for Swift and ObjC - mtlockca
https://github.com/thomasrunner/Condor
======
mtlockca
Just wanted to share a quick update. Having NSNumber and System Type support
only is very limiting. So today I just uploaded a new version of the Framework
with support for any Object now. Just add the CondorObject protocol and you
can sort any Object array. This includes CoreData which relies on
sortedArrayUsingDescriptors method.

Here is a tweet with a photo attached benchmarking Condor vs Apple sort.
[https://twitter.com/ThomasLock_/status/954568624731295744](https://twitter.com/ThomasLock_/status/954568624731295744)

------
grzm
If this is your own project (and it meets the guidelines), this would likely
be better as a ShowHN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Also a less-click-baity title might be "Condor: Fast Sorting Framework for
Swift and ObjC"

~~~
mtlockca
thank you for the feedback, sorry first post here :)

~~~
grzm
IIRC, you can edit submissions (and comments, for that matter) for the 20
minutes following it's creation. If you'd like to make changes (and you're no
longer able to edit the submission), you can contact the mods via the Contact
link in the footer: in my experience they're quite responsive.

~~~
mtlockca
great ty, did just that.

------
mtlockca
If your an ObjC coder, please give it a try, love to get some feedback on this
little beast.

